# Pasta - first try.



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

Home alone so I played around a little. Made some pastarolls for lunch ... they were good, but need some refinement.


----------



## mhenry (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow! Those are beautiful. I bet they were deeeelish


----------



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

mhenry said:


> Wow! Those are beautiful. I bet they were deeeelish


Sure was, but as said, they can get better


----------



## mhenry (Feb 11, 2012)

Tell me more about the sauce and filling please




Peco said:


> Sure was, but as said, they can get better


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Peco said:


> Home alone so I played around a little. Made some pastarolls for lunch ... they were good, but need some refinement.



Damn thought I was on the wrong site. Looks like the cover shot for Bon Appetite. Amazing!


----------



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

Filling is ricotta mixed with chives, tarragon, thyme, parmasan, egg yolk, salt and peber. Sauce is browned butter mixed with soysauce and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Damn thought I was on the wrong site. Looks like the cover shot for Bon Appetite. Amazing!



Thanks a lot


----------



## mhenry (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks 




Peco said:


> Filling is ricotta mixed with chives, tarragon, thyme, parmasan, egg yolk, salt and peber. Sauce is browned butter mixed with soysauce and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Your welcome. Thanks for posting the recipe. Nice plating and photography.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 11, 2012)

If you made that for lunch, what did you have for dinner?


----------



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

A sandwich lol


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 11, 2012)

How'd ya make the pasta....please


----------



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

There are tons of suggestions on google - easier to do a search


----------



## maxim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice done Peco. :doublethumbsup: Picture looks also great !!


----------



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks M


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 11, 2012)

Peco. :hungry: Mmmm Mmmmmmm good looking lunch! Great pictures and presentation.. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mano (Feb 11, 2012)

Excellent presentation.

What exactly do you have to refine? The learning curve on fresh pasta is pretty quick.


----------



## Peco (Feb 11, 2012)

Flavors ...


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a FIRST try? It looks and sounds fabulous.


----------



## Peco (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## WildBoar (Feb 13, 2012)

Peco said:


> Flavors ...


So which part of it worked vs did not work? The manicotti filling sounds spot-on, but I'll admit I've never had any with a sauce other then tomato sauce. Browned butter seems like it would work ok, but curious how the soy and balsalmic vinegar affected things. I like the mushrooms -- seems like a good addition.

Flavors aside, that photo should be on the cover of a cooking magazine :hungry:


----------



## Peco (Feb 14, 2012)

The combo of flavors was 1 huge umami bomb ... could use some additional acidity and maybe a little sweetness. Sauce was good but need some refinement - a little "heavy".

Thanks for the kind words - an iphone did the trick - who said iphonecams sucks


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 14, 2012)

Well played sir! I know it has been stated a few times before but I absolutely love the presentation.


----------



## mano (Feb 14, 2012)

It seems the "flavor" problem has nothing to do with the pasta itself, but how was prepared.

Making good, light pasta is pretty simple and it seems like you nailed it.

Most any manicotti with a cheese filling is going to be relatively heavy and unami no matter how thin you make the pasta.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks awesome! 

What did you feel like needed refinement?


----------



## Peco (Feb 14, 2012)

mano said:


> It seems the "flavor" problem has nothing to do with the pasta itself, but how was prepared.
> 
> Making good, light pasta is pretty simple and it seems like you nailed it.
> 
> Most any manicotti with a cheese filling is going to be relatively heavy and unami no matter how thin you make the pasta.



Exactly, has nothing to do with the pasta!


----------



## Peco (Feb 14, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> What did you feel like needed refinement?



As said above, some acidity and sweetness ...


----------



## DK chef (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool Peco  Nice plate and dish, love it.

I guess the Italians guests was great inspiration, they inspired me


----------

